# Immingham?



## nevillethorndike (Feb 9, 2006)

Hi,

Anybody know anything about BR/Sealink/ALA ships which went to Immingham for refits. Names, years etc?

Rgds
NT


----------



## cambria49 (May 11, 2005)

I'll check it out for you - the Caledonian Princess's major refit for CI service is probably the most do***ented one.


----------



## Locking Splice (Oct 28, 2006)

Hi Neville,

Cannot remember dates now but certinaly in the 1960's, the Lord Warden went there as well as the Shepperton and Hampton Ferry, not sure about the ALA vessels, only ever saw the Twickenham Ferry in Dunkirk in the floating drydock at the end of the old Train Ferry berth. 
When Holyhead or Falmouth was not availible BR used Middle'boro a lot and also the Tyne for refits on the older steamers.
Last ferry I drydocked in Immingham was Normandy Ferries nf Tiger back in the early 80's when I was her Bosun, the place had not changed much even then. The nickname amongest Seaman for the place was "Ming ming" .

Best Regards

Yuge


----------



## sarnarea (Aug 20, 2007)

Caesarea and Earl Godwin definately went there at some time.


----------



## Dave Tyler (Feb 1, 2008)

Hi Neville,

Sealink ferry Hengist went to Immingham for repairs/refit after grounding during the Great Storm of 1987. She was there approximately three months from November to January.

Regards,
Dave


----------

